# Google- Beating IBS with the low-fodmap diet - Health24.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Beating IBS with the low-fodmap diet*
*Health24.com*
This is thus, the reason why patients with *IBS* tend to suffer bloating which increases over the course of the day until some patients complain that they look as if they are nine months pregnant by suppertime. These gases, particularly methane and *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

